# anyone know where i can get



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

is there anyone that knows any links of where i can get bulbs or seeds that are plants that will grow into huge flourishing plants like amazon sword bulbs/seeds just curious

i saw a guy with no plants in his tank but he put seeds or bulbs everywhere in it and about a month later it looked insane


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd ask the lfs if they know. I know mine sells tiger lotus bulbs.


----------

